# Irish Ferries and dogs



## SarahM (Apr 17, 2006)

Do you know if Irish Ferries are strict about putting dogs in kennels on the Rosslare / Cherbourg route?
Two years ago, they allowed us to take the dogs out of the kennel and put them in the MH as they were clearly stressed in the cages.
And on the return journey, we left them in the MH and didn't put the pet label on the windscreen.
I need to be sure this is still possible before I book - as my dogs can't travel in the cages. :?:


----------



## Mac24 (Jul 6, 2010)

Celtic Link Ferries also carry dogs. They also carry them for free. Check them out first  www.celticlinkferries.com I find them great


----------



## SarahM (Apr 17, 2006)

*Celtic Ferries*



Mac24 said:


> Celtic Link Ferries also carry dogs. They also carry them for free. Check them out first  www.celticlinkferries.com I find them great


Thanks - I booked with Celtic Ferries and got a good price compared to Irish Ferries. Last time I had checked, they didn't carry dogs back. Can't wait for hols now!


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

We have just returned from Ireland and used Irish Ferries. No problem with the dogs at all we left them in the motorhome both ways.

Keith


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

When we went to Ireland with Irish Ferries we just left our dogs in the Motorhome and they slept all the journey.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I know two dog owners who regularly travel by ferry to Ireland.

They get on, then wrap dog in blanket, carry like a baby up to their cabin, and then the dog stays with them for the trip - no one knows! 

Don't see why that is not allowed anyway - no law against it, just a stupid ferry rule - so book a cabin, and take your dog with you!


----------

